# The Bell Tree Fair 2020 is now open!



## Chris (Aug 16, 2020)

One of our most hotly anticipated forum events, The Bell Tree Fair 2020, is now upon us! The Bell Tree Fair is the forum’s largest and longest-running event and this is our biggest one yet! This year we are coming to you with fourteen events and four contests scheduled to last four fun-packed weeks - that's a lot of fours!

You will see the new *The Bell Tree Fair 2020* category on the forum with three new boards:

The *Fairgrounds* board is for general TBT Fair discussion and information.
The *Event Pavilion* board contains the fourteen events.
The *Carousel of Contests* board is home to the four contests.
There is a lot to do and many fabulous prizes to be won! There is so much do in fact that it might feel overwhelming at first. To get started, we would recommend you read the *Welcome to The Bell Tree Fair 2020* thread.

We are excited to see you all get involved in this event! Have fun and we hope you enjoy the TBT Fair 2020!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 16, 2020)

:0000 
THE FAIR IS HERE


----------



## grah (Aug 16, 2020)

EE HYPEEE


----------



## N a t (Aug 16, 2020)

EVERYBODY FREAK OUT AHHHHH


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 16, 2020)

ITS HERE

ITS HERE ITS HERE


----------



## lieryl (Aug 16, 2020)

MY HEART LMFAO


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 16, 2020)

fair hype!


----------



## biibii (Aug 16, 2020)

IM
EXCITED


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 16, 2020)

Omg yes I’m here and ready ☺


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 16, 2020)

OMFGGGGG I AM CRYING THANK YALL SO MUCHHHHHH!!!


----------



## mogyay (Aug 16, 2020)

THERE'S A SHEEP OH MY GOD, THERE'S A SHEEP


----------



## serudesu (Aug 16, 2020)

YAY


----------



## mogyay (Aug 16, 2020)

i just peed myself and cried simultaneously


----------



## Aurita (Aug 16, 2020)

So exciting!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2020)

HECK YEAH BOIIIIIIIIS


----------



## Thunder (Aug 16, 2020)

mogyay said:


> i just peed myself and cried simultaneously



thats gross


----------



## Venn (Aug 16, 2020)

So excited!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE
wait
it's sleep
do not disturb


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Woooo, let’s do this!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 16, 2020)

Too much panik. Rosie is dead 

But wow this looks amazing I'm excited!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

its png hunt time


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

THIS MY AESTHETIC OH MY LORDDD!!!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 16, 2020)

The banner is so perfect


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 16, 2020)

aaaaah I'm so happy!! <3 I've only got to participate in one fair so far, and even then I was overloaded with study. But now I've finished my degree I (theoretically lol) have more time to participate! I'm SO HYPED


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 16, 2020)

Well well, the TBT Fair sure took it's time. Feel free to make anyone here happy, including me.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 16, 2020)

*The plushie collectibles are to die for.*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 16, 2020)

This _my _aesthetic. Step aside children as Godess Milky Star takes over!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't know whether to go for the Celeste plushie or all those gorgeous star fragments!  So excited to participate in this


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone feeling "sheepish?" 

SHEEPIES!!!


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 16, 2020)

brb gotta make a kool signature to get tickets


----------



## Corrie (Aug 16, 2020)

All my refreshing was worth it! Absolutely gorgeous banner btw.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 16, 2020)

A bit bummed that the Easter event isn't part of the fair. Will the event even be in this year at all? Or was it truly cancelled because I remember you guys saying that it would come back later, but never did.


----------



## xara (Aug 16, 2020)

_finally_, some serotonin


----------



## digimon (Aug 16, 2020)

F A I R        H Y P E


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Woooo, let’s do this!



As soon as I started typing this a storm with high winds rolled into the area.  Things do be kind of crazy right now, LOL


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 16, 2020)

ive vbeen freaking out for the last 20 mins thank u


----------



## Corrie (Aug 16, 2020)

Has anyone looked at the collectibles to win this year? Oh my goodness they're ALL amazing!!! Great work staff team!!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm so excited, I just pee'd myself. Thanks, mods!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This _my _aesthetic. Step aside children as Godess Milky Star takes over!


I'm right frickin' here


----------



## mogyay (Aug 16, 2020)

omg i love u guys, MOGS ABOUT TO GET EMOTIONAL AT 1AM AGAIN EVERYONE, but like there's just so much thought and love put into everything and i think it's just what everyone wants and needs after 6 months of mayhem and uncertainty, i know that there's been a lot of isolation and loneliness recently and tbt helps us feel part of something so rly from the bottom of my heart ty staff, i can't wait to get stuck into everything  :   

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

also all the ART IS SO GORGEOUS, I CAN'T COMPREHEND HOW TALENTED Y'ALL ARE


----------



## xara (Aug 16, 2020)

i’m literally weeping at the celeste collectible omg,, i need it immediately or else i’ll perish


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 16, 2020)

it's here!!!


----------



## Tobyjgv (Aug 16, 2020)

im SO excited for this!! school starts tomorrow for me, so this'll be a nice lil burst of positivity in my day <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 16, 2020)

Good luck have fun yall


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 16, 2020)

This is so exciting!  I absolutely adore those star fragments, but everything looks lovely.  Thank you so much to all the staff for the work and effort you've put into this.  It's a huge boost during this difficult year!


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 16, 2020)

YESSSS HERE IT IS LETS FREAKIN GOOOOOO


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 16, 2020)

So much to do and it all looks great! Thank you for working so hard on this.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 16, 2020)

Ah geez!! My first fair. This is very intimidating indeed. Lots to do!!


----------



## lana. (Aug 16, 2020)

thank you for such amazing work staff! i can’t imagine how much time and effort was put into this <33 i can’t wait to begin!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm so excited for this event!! I'm loving the plushies btw :3


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> As soon as I started typing this a storm with high winds rolled into the area.  Things do be kind of crazy right now, LOL



And now the power is out here. The TBT Fair 2020 is so fantastic that it made our power go out, LOL (at least it’s easier to have a true slumber party this way ). You guys really outdid yourselves this year.


----------



## virtualpet (Aug 16, 2020)

This is our first time doing this, we're excited!


----------



## dino (Aug 16, 2020)

SOOOO EXCITED !!! & the new banner is absolutely precious i'm crying


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 17, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Ah geez!! My first fair. This is very intimidating indeed. Lots to do!!


Same!!! I’m still very confused HAHAH


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

petition to have celeste in tbt’s banner year-round,, she’s so precious and it’s what she deserves


----------



## dedenne (Aug 17, 2020)

i think i just pogged, the fair looks great this year, thanks to the staff for all their hard work < 3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

mogyay said:


> omg i love u guys, MOGS ABOUT TO GET EMOTIONAL AT 1AM AGAIN EVERYONE, but like there's just so much thought and love put into everything and i think it's just what everyone wants and needs after 6 months of mayhem and uncertainty, i know that there's been a lot of isolation and loneliness recently and tbt helps us feel part of something so rly from the bottom of my heart ty staff, i can't wait to get stuck into everything  :
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020
> 
> also all the ART IS SO GORGEOUS, I CAN'T COMPREHEND HOW TALENTED Y'ALL ARE


omg i totally agree like everything fits together so perfectly
also can we talk about your first dream


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 17, 2020)

xara said:


> petition to have celeste in tbt’s banner year-round,, she’s so precious and it’s what she deserves



Yes honestly the current tbt banner is so soothing, really on point with the theme. I love Celeste on it so much, will be sad to see her go


----------



## Amilee (Aug 17, 2020)

ok but omg this art is soooooooo amazing!! and the aesthetic is 100% what i really really love! ❤ 
the collectibles are all so amazing too i have no idea what to pick. the star fragments are such a nice idea, they are one of my new favorite items ingame! and the real life prices are incredible too! this event is so so soo amazing! thank you to all the mods and staff for pulling this off  this will be so much fun!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes! I'm sooo excited! This looks amazing! Thanks sooo much staff!


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 17, 2020)

star collectibles... mom's plush collectible.. the two things that i collect endlessly L('A' L) _time to go hard_


----------

